# Another Airshow article (anti)



## Strike (5 Sep 2007)

I especially like the remark about the residual jet fuel...





> IDNUMBER  200709050020
> PUBLICATION:  The Toronto Star
> DATE:  2007.09.05
> EDITION:  Ont
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Sep 2007)

"Some of the people in my neighbourhood came here to escape warplanes."

Guess we should ban fireworks too.  :


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Sep 2007)

Heh, thats funny, we don't use napalm  :


----------



## mudrecceman (5 Sep 2007)

Another oxygen thief with a keyboard.

Nothing more.

I wonder how he feels about car horns, barking dogs on Sunday mornings and...good god...crying infants that disturb his peace.  :

_"It is also, dare I say it, as socially useful as a bumper sticker supporting the troops."_

I hope that clumsy crow takes a nice wet nasty shite on him for that one...

However, I do thank him for reminding me that there really _are_ people out there that need a serious shitkicking every now and then...


----------



## Teflon (5 Sep 2007)

> The air show is not just a display of the vulgarity of speed, it is a pornographic illustration of the grim utility of modern weapons of war.



Our weapons are pornographic? Well no more weapon pictures on the DWAN!


----------



## Strike (5 Sep 2007)

It's funny how every time someone send a letter in complaining about the airshows, they talk about the pour immigrants being triggered and hiding under their tables while living with flashbacks.  Why are non of these people writing in?  I think it's another case of someone trying too hard to cater to the masses without asking what they really care about.



> I don't want to get ecological, but the flowers in my back yard, the leaves on my trees, and the two puny bunches of grapes on my vine are now coated with the sticky residue of burnt jet fuel.



As for that little nugget, I suspect that talking about surface tension and evaporation temps of jet fuel, as well as nuclear weight of the residue would do nothing to sway the writer.  He seems to ignore that the cars, buses, and trucks being driven around the city every day are probably causing 99.9999999% of that residue.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Sep 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> The warplanes undid, in mere seconds, all the precious peace of mind I earned while walking along a white-sand beach. I'll take gannets over Snowbirds any day of the year.



This guy needs a smack on the side of the head! He didn't _earn_ that "precious peace of mind" by walking along a beach*:  those warplanes and their aircrews (along with the Army and Navy people) _gave _it to him!


*which makes little sense, in any event


----------



## aesop081 (5 Sep 2007)

"Some of the people in my neighbourhood came here to escape warplanes."


It is safe from *those* warplanes here because we have warplanes of our own.......


----------



## Jorkapp (5 Sep 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "Some of the people in my neighbourhood came here to escape warplanes."
> 
> 
> It is safe from *those* warplanes here because we have warplanes of our own.......



+1


----------



## Strike (6 Sep 2007)

Some replies to the original message.



> IDNUMBER  200709060123
> PUBLICATION:  The Toronto Star
> DATE:  2007.09.06
> EDITION:  Ont
> ...


----------



## mover1 (6 Sep 2007)

Can you imagine the outcry if they did cancell the airshow?
How millions of dollars in revenue is lost. Tourist Dollars.
Another Great GTA tradition gone because of a few belly achers.


----------



## volition (6 Sep 2007)

If he wants quiet.......well i'm from a small town in New Brunswick, just move in a small town!!! Why is he living in TO if he wants it so quiet?? I was at my first airshow in 2005 in Oshawa, best time I ever had without my pants down!


----------



## lotion (7 Sep 2007)

Let's send him back if he hates it so much!!


----------



## p_imbeault (7 Sep 2007)

Lets ban the circus, and midway too. All those mechanical rides are dangerous, and the transients that come along with them lets not even get into that. In fact all forms of entertainment are dangerous heaven forbid anyone go to a hockey game they might get a puck upside the head!


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Sep 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> heaven forbid anyone go to a hockey game


No, lets totally ban hockey, such a violent sport with no nice values.


----------



## lotion (7 Sep 2007)

Also the Grand Prix while your at it!! Makes a ton of noise!! :crybaby:


----------



## Bandit1 (8 Sep 2007)

I've posted an open letter to the Toronto Star.  It can be read here.

Bandit


----------



## volition (10 Sep 2007)

Great letter!! Deserves a promotion point!!


----------



## Bandit1 (13 Sep 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and emails. It turns out even the columnist liked the response: 

"...so I may want to quote a portion of your comments in my month-end column, with your permission.
cheers,
- Joe Fiorito"

I'm trying to convince him to run it in full, but any portion is better than no portion at all. Let's all just hope that the context is ideal and that some good comes out of it all.

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (28 Sep 2007)

Well his month end article came, and I've copied the portion relating to the air show below.  Underneath that, you'll find my email in response to him.  Who knows, maybe he'll rise to the challenge...



> Oh, one last thing.
> 
> I let fly earlier about the air show at the CNE. I said it ought to be cancelled. It is a waste of fuel, it is far too noisy, the planes make too many low passes over residential neighbourhoods, and there is no point served by an orgy of military glorification.
> 
> ...



And now my response...

Hello Joe,

I guess none of my letter was good enough to print, eh?  That's ok.  I can see how you would like the millions of readers you have of your column to think that all you received was hate mail.

I'd like to offer a challenge to you though - how about just one simple line in your Monday column that says not all the opinions you received were crude and racist in manner?  You can direct people to my website, http://www.thehotramp.com where they can even click on the "Contact Me" button to email me their thoughts.  I don't mind, really.  They'll see that I'm not all filled with rage and hate as you make most air show supporters out to be.

If you can't do that, then I guess I'll just have to try to get my side of the story out somehow because I know it won't be receiving any print time from you.  I guess that is just the way the newspaper world works.

Cheers, and I hope you have a nice day, a great weekend, and a wonderful time with your family enjoying not only the sights, but also the sounds of Toronto!

Attila

http://www.thehotramp.com
Take from the altars of the past the fire, not the ashes.
What man is, only his history will tell.


----------

